# Record Flash Video?



## TheSouthGuy (May 27, 2006)

If i watch a flash video at a website how can i record the video and save it on my hdd?
I need a program that can save the flash video while it´s playing.
As far as i know i can´t download it in any other way,or am i wrong?

I´ve found and tried this program http://www.techsmith.com/camtasia.asp
It works fine but i dont like the finished output format,i prefer "avi/mpg/mpeg" etc.
I can´t open "Camtasias" files in virtualDub eather,if i could then it would be easy to save it in some other format.


----------



## michaeltee (May 20, 2004)

Check this site. You might find something of interest...

http://www.sharewareconnection.com/titles/capture-flash-movie.htm

BTW, doesn't Camtasia Studio allow you to capture and output in AVI?


----------



## TheSouthGuy (May 27, 2006)

michaeltee said:


> Check this site. You might find something of interest...
> 
> http://www.sharewareconnection.com/titles/capture-flash-movie.htm
> 
> BTW, doesn't Camtasia Studio allow you to capture and output in AVI?


Thanks i will take a look at it later.I guess i couldn´t save in "avi" because i only used the 30 days trial version.



bbrwn said:


> hi,i did not try such programs myself but i've found this
> http://www.geovid.com/FlashFetcher


Thanks for that one too.


----------



## TheSouthGuy (May 27, 2006)

michaeltee said:


> BTW, doesn't Camtasia Studio allow you to capture and output in AVI?


Yes you are right,i´ve missed that option under the set up.


----------



## michaeltee (May 20, 2004)

Cool! I thought it did because I have another one of their products called Snaggit 8 which includes a simple version of their Camtasia component with AVI capture. CS costs around $300 however Snaggit is only $40. If you're going to edit your flash captures in a 3rd party app you might be able to get by with just Snaggit. Then there were also some interesting programs in the link I gave you. If you discover anything else that seems worthwhile post the info in this thread if you have time.


----------



## TheSouthGuy (May 27, 2006)

I thought i should use VirtualDub as long as possible,right now i´m going to add and to remove some logos.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

TheSouthGuy said:


> .... I only used the 30 days trial version.....


FYI ... Camstudio is almost the same program as Camtasia ... but it's Free ...
http://www.camstudio.org/

As near as I remember ... only the auto Power Point conversion is left out.


----------



## TheSouthGuy (May 27, 2006)

Noyb said:


> FYI ... Camstudio is almost the same program as Camtasia ... but it's Free ...


It sounds interesting,i´ll try it out later and see how it works.Thanks.


----------

